# On the Board



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s not a monster but i did get my first square bill fish of the season while also missed 4 other bites. The water was muddy and i was getting short strikes. My best dirty water bait is being repaired so I had to settle for some other choices.


----------



## jason_0547 (Feb 25, 2018)

laynhardwood said:


> It’s not a monster but i did get my first square bill fish of the season while also missed 4 other bites. The water was muddy and i was getting short strikes. My best dirty water bait is being repaired so I had to settle for some other choices.
> View attachment 255932


Awesome I'm jelous!! Itch it getting bas


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome!! Im hoping to go out tomorrow to a local pond and try my luck!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good job Layne!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well AllEyes has made me another dirty water square bill that will catch toads here is a 23” beast


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s on today that orange square bill is on fire



































I love early season largemouth


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your boat, motor and tackle should be locked up for at least three weeks so those of us "Late in Life Seniors" have a a chance to get out due to the cold weather aches and pains. Thanks for sharing the great pictures and keep them coming.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Ron ha ha, All my fish today came on the North East and North banks fish slow and steady and stop and go. Dirty water and not sure of temp but this lure is hot


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job Wayne! You sure called it on that orange one today. Looks like they must have seen it pretty well. That 23" is a heck of a way to start out this season. Awesome! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Nice job Wayne! You sure called it on that orange one today. Looks like they must have seen it pretty well. That 23" is a heck of a way to start out this season. Awesome! Thanks for the pics.


Thanks For the Awesome Craftsmanship John, I also had another tank hooked that came off after a violent shoreline thrashing just before dark.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

That 23”er is a beast! I managed two little guys at rowland nature preserve today. It was nice to get out and fish! One on a gold lipless and the other was on a jerkbait!


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fishing Jay24 said:


> View attachment 256554
> View attachment 256555


Nice work! It’s nice to get on the board. The big fish will come it’s the time of year to catch toads.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I got 47 first trip, second trip skunked. Black and blue jig







. This 4lbs 10oz is my best so far


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That’s a great looking bait, but really a 23” already!!!!!!!
I love the statement ‘my best dirty water bait is in for repairs’ makes it sound like a car, gun, bow etc. Must be a dandy lure!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

3 dog Ed said:


> That’s a great looking bait, but really a 23” already!!!!!!!
> I love the statement ‘my best dirty water bait is in for repairs’ makes it sound like a car, gun, bow etc. Must be a dandy lure!


Ya it’s a custom made crank and it’s been put through the ringer to say the least. I had to have the bill repaired but it was under “warranty” lol. The Orange bait is actually a new one for this year. My bait that was in for repairs is this hot pink one.





















the new orange bait is even brighter


----------



## 97tr21 (Mar 2, 2018)

Gonna go crank this weekend, hope I have the same results!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

97tr21 said:


> Gonna go crank this weekend, hope I have the same results!


With this cold front dragging a jig may be the best bet or super slow rolling a swimbait/underpin combo or jerkbait depending on water clarity. I don’t typically catch a ton of bass up shallow in February but there is always some tanks in shallow in the right spots. After this cold front those fish will be back out off that first break.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice fish Layne! Show us the way this year!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Buick Riviera said:


> Nice fish Layne! Show us the way this year!!


I’ll do my best starting with my trip to Paris, Tennessee. I hope to post results with pics of some beasts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Well AllEyes has made me another dirty water square bill that will catch toads here is a 23” beast
> View attachment 256511
> View attachment 256512


Those all eyes baits are the bomb...I can't stand the thought of loosing one or messing up the finish so I will only use 2 of them till I wear em out..then start in the next 2


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have 17 if them and fish them hard. My nephew was using one at Cowan last summer and dirty whacking em before I even got the kayaks unloaded. I have already caught a bunch of bass on them this year. I only live about a mile from Erie so it still hasn’t warmed up enough to really slaughter them yet. I like to see how much abuse these will handle. I have found out they take some serious abuse and look great still.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> I have 17 if them and fish them hard. My nephew was using one at Cowan last summer and dirty whacking em before I even got the kayaks unloaded. I have already caught a bunch of bass on them this year. I only live about a mile from Erie so it still hasn’t warmed up enough to really slaughter them yet. I like to see how much abuse these will handle. I have found out they take some serious abuse and look great still.


you mainly shore fishing? How are you fishing those type of baits? How far does it dive? I thought about throwing around the docks at lorain marina and along the pier and rock walls a little bit but I have no clue what I'm doing!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ohihunter2014 said:


> you mainly shore fishing? How are you fishing those type of baits? How far does it dive? I thought about throwing around the docks at lorain marina and along the pier and rock walls a little bit but I have no clue what I'm doing!!


I was shore fishing the first couple times I went this season. I wasn’t actually fishing Erie I just meant I’m close to Erie and it keeps us cold up here a couple weeks longer than say Wellington or Oberlin. I usually fish my square bills in 3-6ft of water around timber and rip rap. I have caught plenty of bass around Lorain but I don’t normally fish it until the beginning of May.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> I was shore fishing the first couple times I went this season. I wasn’t actually fishing Erie I just meant I’m close to Erie and it keeps us cold up here a couple weeks longer than say Wellington or Oberlin. I usually fish my square bills in 3-6ft of water around timber and rip rap. I have caught plenty of bass around Lorain but I don’t normally fish it until the beginning of May.


Your close to me then. Ever have luck at any of the reservoirs?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Your close to me then. Ever have luck at any of the reservoirs?


All of them are at good for bass at varying times of the year. Each one is different but most give you an opportunity to hook some real big fish. I have spent a couple decades figuring out the bass in above grounds. The shallow ones always fish first and sometimes best early in the year. The deeper ones usually take a month or so longer to get going but remain good even during hot months. It only takes a couple days in the 40’s and 50’s after ice out to bring some of the biggest fish up shallow in most lakes and reservoirs. Not all big fish will move shallow but some will. Big fish have to eat more than small fish and during the spring they are more susceptible. If your not throwing a Texas rigged worm or craw like an ultra vibe speed craw or a rage craw where the shoreline rocks meet the sandy bottom, you should be. Yes, your going to get snags but you are also fishing high percentage baits in high percentage areas.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Pulled this fella on a Storm 360 Searchbait two weeks ago.


----------

